# iPhone bluetooth audio in a 2010 CC



## egrenon (Nov 27, 2009)

My iPhone connects bluetooth fine with the phone, but I can not get any audio. Has anyone come across this, and is there a fix?
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: iPhone bluetooth audio in a 2010 CC (egrenon)*

I think it's covered elsewhere, but the CC has a 9W3 bluetooth radio. Other VW's that use the 9W2 radio can stream bluetooth audio but lack other significant functionality. You can find out a lot more on the topic at http://askavwsalesguy.wordpres...wagen/.


----------

